# Pink Stool?



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I recently started to feed my frogs heavily as my fruit fly cultures have all started to explode with numbers. I attribute it to the warmer weather we are having. So anyway, I noticed today that some of the stools in my leuc tank are pink. There are 5 leucs in the tank and they are all fat and I have not noticed any strange behavior. They do not hesitate to eat nor do they sit in water. Is it possible that the massive amount of flies is turning the stool pink from their eyes? I will get fecals done but in the meantime should I start them on a course of pancur? Or is it possible that it is just the increase of flies in the diet?

James


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

tachikoma said:


> I recently started to feed my frogs heavily as my fruit fly cultures have all started to explode with numbers. I attribute it to the warmer weather we are having. So anyway, I noticed today that some of the stools in my leuc tank are pink. There are 5 leucs in the tank and they are all fat and I have not noticed any strange behavior. They do not hesitate to eat nor do they sit in water. Is it possible that the massive amount of flies is turning the stool pink from their eyes? I will get fecals done but in the meantime should I start them on a course of pancur? Or is it possible that it is just the increase of flies in the diet?
> 
> James


Yes it may be due to the pteridines in the eye pigments of the flies. 

Ed


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Having pink or red in the stool isn't uncommon. I wouldn't medicate with out a fecal. Is the poop still solid?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep poop is solid still nothing out of the ordinary aside from the color. Fecal will be sent out tomorrow.


----------

